# Bailey's Chainsaw Deal



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2013)

It's not a pro model but it's a darn good proven saw. It could be used like a pro saw if taken care of properly. Comes with 18" bar and chain, free shipping, and after the $20 factory rebate it's yours for only $389.95

Pretty good deal on a pretty good saw. I don't need it but I did buy two of those cute little toy chainsaws for the grand boys.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 1, 2013)

Which saw are you referring too? Didn't see a link....


Scott (I can't justify another, but I can still look.....sorta like a wife) B


----------



## Kevin (Dec 1, 2013)

I suppose *a link* *would* be nice.


----------



## SDB777 (Dec 1, 2013)

First thing I noticed is they are still out of stock on the Husky 3120...been on my Santa Bring This To Me list forever!

My dad has the 455 model, and I have often thought it was mislabeled. It's fairly light and has plenty of power in the cut(as long as you don't go nutz and try to use a 60" bar/chain), and uses gas like an econo-box car....just sips it! We cut down a Sugar Maple that was almost 50"DBH and bucked it into firewood(yeah, I know) in no time at all!

BTW, I don't work for Husky and I made absolutely no cha-ching giving them a great review here.....




Scott (now the super Makita they have is woohoo!) B


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 1, 2013)

Very tempting with free shipping and all.... just the right size for my use, hmmmmm


----------



## DKMD (Dec 1, 2013)

Tempting given the trouble I'm having with mine today...


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 1, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Tempting given the trouble I'm having with mine today...


Your saw is a good saw, just needs some maintenance tuning. Get her fixed, it'll cost less than a new saw. Unless you want a new saw? I like new stuff too!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dennis Ford (Dec 17, 2013)

I have a 455 (with 20" bar) and like it a lot. Light weight, adequate power and starts reliably. It is a bit tricky to adjust the carb but I blame that on EPA not Husky.


----------

